# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Some of my cresties :)

## sungmina

Thought I'd share pictures of some of my geckos  :Smile: 

Pyro (red harley from Pangea):


Daphne (high contrast harley pinner from Royal Reptilia):


Bolt Stylo (yellow pinstripe from Pangea):


Tremor (extreme harley from CCherps):


Tempest (full pinstripe from BigFatGeckos):


Dust Devil (extreme harley from Crown Royal Reptiles):


Solar Flare (red bicolor from CRR also):


Aurora (yellow harley from BFG):

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Nice crested geckos!

----------


## sungmina

A few more...

Dewdrop (pinstripe from BFG):


Twister (cream flame from Chameleons NW):


Mr. Bubbles (PI chahoua from Shoebox Reptiles):


Persephone (PI chahoua from BFG):


Gabbana (GT X Nuu Ana leachianus from BFG):


Alright! Think that is nearly everyone... thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------


## sungmina

Oops... this is Twister: 


I can't figure out how to edit the post...

----------


## Oxylepy

You never realize how cute a normal tongue is until you see it after looking at a lot of forked ones.

----------


## mlededee

Very nice collection! Love the cute chewies.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

> Oops... this is Twister: 
> 
> I can't figure out how to edit the post...


I fixed it for you.  :Good Job:

----------


## sungmina

Thanks Emily for fixing it for me. And yes, their tongues are adorable  :Smile:

----------


## JNballs

hi,

nice collection! gratulation!

----------


## NicolasWSOP

Great photos!

I definitely see some that could be eneterd in the HOTM contest.

----------


## cinderbird

You have some amazing cresties! Please share more pics sometime!

----------


## bad-one

Beautiful animals! I'd love to own every single one of them  :Good Job:

----------


## BrianaK

beautiful cresties, and pictures! wish I got cresties instead of leo's. What kind of camera do you use?

----------

